# Are these cedar chests still popular?



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2019)

It seems like, years ago, everyone had to have one of these. I think some called it a hope chest.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2019)

I still have my Lane cedar chest that my parents bought for me when I was 16.   I don't believe those have been popular for many years, though.   My own daughters certainly didn't want them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a miniature Lane cedar chest, similar to the one pictured, it has the name of a local furniture store inside the cover.

I have seen them with many different cities and furniture stores stamped in them. 
,






I think that my older sister was the last one in our family, around 1970, to have the hope chest and the formal registry of crystal, china, silver, etc...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2019)

I haven't seen one since I was a child.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2019)

I see them quite often in antique stores... but we still have modern Ottomans in this house.. A black wooden one, and an upholstered leather one. The cedar chests were the best for keeping insects and moths out way back in the day... 

This is the same as our upholstered one...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2019)

The chest in the photo belonged to my Mom, my Grandpa bought it for her.  It was pretty scratched up so she made a cover for it and put it in my room.. The photo is of me in 1954. She never did get rid of it and after Dad died and she moved in with us she asked if I wanted it. I decided to sand and paint it. I have it in my daughters room now and it holds my memories. It still smells of ceder.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I have a miniature Lane cedar chest, similar to the one pictured, it has the name of a local furniture store inside the cover.
> 
> I have seen them with many different cities and furniture stores stamped in them.
> ,
> ...



i have the same thing Aunt Bea. I’ll have to take a picture later and we’ll compare chest...(no pun intended)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2019)

How cute you are, Ruth, reading your book. I think the title is "Indian Indian"? I can tell it's a "Little Golden Book" from the back cover. I thought I had them all, bu don't remember this one!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2019)

That's a cute photo of you Ruth, and what a lovely Cedar Chest, and you've basically had it all of your life.

Funny to think that the picture of you reading was taken before I was born


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a beautiful "telephone table".  Remember those?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have a beautiful "telephone table".  Remember those?




yes we had the same as this one...


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 2, 2019)

I still have my cedar chest in my bedroom.  My family gave it to me
when I became engaged over 70 years ago.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2019)

I remember those phone tables. We had one in red mahogany.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 2, 2019)

My great aunt's house had a phone "niche."


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes they are still popular. They are timeless, useful and attractive


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 2, 2019)

That's pretty dated. A dial phone. I can just remember. "Will somebody get that phone?" Back in those days you let the phone ring forever. No voice mail or taped messages.


----------



## jujube (Feb 2, 2019)

Pappy said:


> It seems like, years ago, everyone had to have one of these. *I think some called it a hope chest.*
> 
> View attachment 61753



Unfortunately, mine was more of a "hopeless" chest.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 2, 2019)

jujube said:


> Unfortunately, mine was more of a "hopeless" chest.



:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2019)

jujube said:


> Unfortunately, mine was more of a "hopeless" chest.




:goodone:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 3, 2019)

I have my parents cedar chest in my living room,similar to Pappy's
I keep all the Christmas decorations in there, still smell faint cedar ordor everytime I open it


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2019)

I have my mother's cedar chest in one of my bedrooms.  It still contains all the stuff she carefully saved over the years, including a newspaper from the day Pearl Harbor was attacked.  She's been dead almost 40 years, but I still haven't been able to bring myself to go through it and get rid of stuff.  My sister and I have talked about it, but it's one of those things that seems sort of sacred.  We've looked at things in there a few times, but we always get all misty eyed and just put stuff back in and close it up.


----------

